# Heater with water inside it



## Steve (Mar 27, 2013)

Hello,

I got a free heater that I saw had a crack in it but when I felt it I could not feel about though it was cracked (was completely smooth on the outside). I notice that the heater has water inside of it now. Any idea if they still work like this or if its a hazard to the fish?


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

throw it away, you could possibly electrocute your fish! heaters are cheap even new compared to ther equipment.


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

Its broken. Time for a new one


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

I hate glass heaters they stink I got a titanium heater I believe with external thermostat. since getting these heaters I have not replaced any in a year best 60 bucks spent and peace of mind


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Unplug it and then pull it out.

No point in risking your livestock or more importantly your health.


----------

